# Portland to Eugene Route?



## Albee

This is my second attempt at a first post here: I will be traveling up to Portland with the family soon, and I will have the opportunity to ride back home to south Eugene (I'm figuring about 125 miles.) I remember seeing that some agency is promoting a Portland to Eugene Bike Route. Couldn't find anything after a check on the web. Does anyone have a link to this route? Or, has anyone ever ridden the PTE and have a link to that route? Or ANY route, for that matter, that avoids major traffic areas....

Thanks.

Albee


----------



## crankster

*Might find some info here...*

I like reading these guys journals. not really a map but maybe you could get in contact with someone and see if they have any reccomendations...

http://www.nationalbicyclegreenway.com/ 

http://www.nationalbicyclegreenway....ves/cat_2003_leg_13_portland_or_eugene_or.php


----------



## Albee

*Thanks.*



crankster said:


> I like reading these guys journals. not really a map but maybe you could get in contact with someone and see if they have any reccomendations...


Well, I sent them an email, but in the mean time I contacted the Cycle Oregon office, and the woman gave me the link to the route. It's here, promoted through the state parks office: 

http://www.oregon.gov/OPRD/PARKS/BIKE/

But it starts at Champoeg Park, so I still need to get from the Tigard/Beaverton area (?) -- we'll probably be staying at the Embassy Suites there -- to Champoeg. Got any skinny on that?


----------



## crankster

*Uhmmm, Tigard to almost Champoeg Park*

Here another good site...:thumbsup: 


http://www.bikely.com/listpaths/srchkey/tigard+oregon


----------



## Applewave

Hey, thanks for the link to that Bikely place! I've found several awesome new routes around Eugene. I've also been wanting to ride to Portland one of these days, but wasn't very excited about having to find the best route by trial and error. In any case, awesome resource. Thanks again!


----------



## crankster

Glad I could help... I live in east Salem and mostly ride around the Silverton\Woodburn area (40-60 mile rides). I also just found the Bikely web site trying to find a safe route for Albee to get from S. Portland to Eugene and stumbled apon a great resourse that I will also use... I found a cool new way to ride to my friends house in Oregon City that I am gonna try out this weekend......I think its just good karma....


----------

